

TiVo subscribers are dwindling; maybe the deal with Best Buy will reverse that. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/09/lets-hope-best-buy-helps-tivo-sell-more-boxes/

======
ScottWhigham
This type of thing may have the opposite effect. I like my Tivo as-is; I don't
want some ####wad from BestBuy's marketing team fiddling with it. And I sure
don't want Napster on it lol

